# Has anyone air dry their roller sets?



## trinimonpeaches (Dec 29, 2007)

I am considering roller set but instead of going under a dryer I want to air dry, has anyone done this? and if so how did it turn out?


----------



## HAIRapy (Jan 15, 2008)

I did, you can check it out in my fotki, it came out nice and shiney!


----------



## camosil (Jan 15, 2008)

I always airdry my hair and it comes out great.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Feb 2, 2008)

The first time that I rollerset my hair, I sat under the dryer. But the back didn't dry (I was sitting too low under my dryer at home). So I left the rollers in the back so that it could dry. In the morning, it was nice and smooth; just like the rest of my hair. The great part was that you couldn't tell which part was dried under the hair dryer and which was air dried: they both looked and felt just the same. Which was great for me on busy days. Now, I can cook and clean with my rollers in, instead of frying under the dryer all the time...lol


----------



## Isis (Feb 3, 2008)

I've airdried my rollersets since I started my hair journey.  Because it  takes more tme, I do it overnight.


----------

